# Safe Cardboard?



## Brossy (Jan 12, 2016)

This is probably a dumb question, but is cardboard safe for rats to chew on? What about colored cardboard like tissue boxes? Also should i worry about the cardboard being dirty? Thanks again i probably sound dumb, but i just want my future rats to be safe  .


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Cardboard is safe. Rats very rarely eat it anyway, they just shred it. I would not get rats dirty cardboard though.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep. As long as it's clean it's good. Cereal, tissue (with plastic removed), paper lunch/grocery bags, toilet paper and paper towel tubes...they're common fixtures in this house as toys and boredom busters. 

Rats also seem pretty smart about not eating things that aren't actually edible.


----------



## Brossy (Jan 12, 2016)

What about boxes that come in the mail? Or are they unsafe because they are so dirty?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

*Clean cardboard is safe for rats*

If the cardboard is dirty do not use it. A little dirty is ok. Use your best judgment, and in doubt don't use it for your rats.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

If it's dusty you can take a rag or paper towel wet it _slightly_ and wipe the cardboard off. You should give it a day to dry completely before putting it in the cage.


----------

